# New Beretta Brigadier



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wasn't originally going to get one of these, but it's been on my mind more and more. and, I keep seeing them over at theBeretta Forum.. So...

Yesterday, I discovered that my local shop got in both Inox and black Beretta Brigadiers... I went and examined both for quite a while... And, I went with the black one.

I also considered buying that new Wilson Combat special version of the Brigadier... But... I have never really care for the checkering on a Beretta 92 (like the M9A1). It's not sharp enough like it is on a 1911. And, I also got rid of my railed Berettas a couple years ago because I found the balance is better on the non railed models. The Wilson version has a rail. I thought it would be cool to get a limited version of that gun... But, there were things on it I knew I wouldn't like. After owning so many Beretta 92's over the years - I kinda know what I like and don't like about certain models of the gun...

So, in the end - got a plain black Brigadier.

(this was the best photo I could get with my crappy Ipad mini camera)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Great choice. Black looks good to me. Let us know how you like it at the range.
Goldwing


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice looking piece there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

goldwing said:


> Great choice. Black looks good to me. Let us know how you like it at the range.
> Goldwing


Will do. Probably will be a couple of weeks before I get to try it, since I just went shooting on Sunday


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, Shipwreck. Now I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking gun.

Congrats!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

iPad photo looks great , nice piece :smt1099


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

That's a classy lookin' gal, Shipwreck...Bruce Willis would be jealous!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I made it to the range today with my new Brigadier! I put 230 rounds thru it today - 200 rounds of FMJ and 30 rounds of hydrashoks. All went flawless. Did shots at different distances, one handed and two handed shooting. Even did some rapid firing until the range master got on my butt :th_thicon_question: (I've been going there since they opened, and I never knew rapid fire wasn't allowed - I've seen others do it in the past)

I really, really doubted that I would tell any difference in recoil between a regular 92FS and the Brigadier. There is like a 1.something ounce difference. Not much.

Now, I didn't have my regular 92FS with me... But from memory, it did honestly seem like the 92 Brigadier shot a little bit softer than a regular 92FS. I'll be damned. One day I will have to bring both to the range for a head to head comparison.

Anyway - gun shot fantastic. And once again - despite having three super nice 1911s - the 92 is still my favorite platform hands down!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice range report - thanks.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

So what's the difference between the Brigadier and the 92FS? They look almost the same.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scorpion8 said:


> So what's the difference between the Brigadier and the 92FS? They look almost the same.


The slide. Heavier around the locking block (thicker). And, the front sight is dovetailed, not built into the slide. The shape of the top of the slide around where the barrel goes thru is shaped different too


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally got to take a better pic of the Brig


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^That pistol is a beauty!^


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

is the brigadier also a G model?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure, my 92G-SD came standard with the Brigadier slide. Unknown if the new ones are cuz Beretta is bringing the G model back as well.


----------



## firstberetta92G (Jul 28, 2015)

TAPnRACK said:


> Not sure, my 92G-SD came standard with the Brigadier slide. Unknown if the new ones are cuz Beretta is bringing the G model back as well.


i just got my first pistol on july 16th a beretta 92G it has the standard slide i bought it new. so did they already bring the G back?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they brought the G models back at the end of last year. The standard G models are a regular beretta slideframe, but with the G decocker. That 92G-SD is a different model


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I picked up a nice Beretta Brigadier today. The trigger is like butter.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> I picked up a nice Beretta Brigadier today. The trigger is like butter.


Shipwreck bought one too!



Shipwreck said:


> I also considered buying that new Wilson Combat special version of the Brigadier... But... I have never really care for the checkering on a Beretta 92 (like the M9A1). It's not sharp enough like it is on a 1911. And, I also got rid of my railed Berettas a couple years ago because I found the balance is better on the non railed models. The Wilson version has a rail. I thought it would be cool to get a limited version of that gun... But, there were things on it I knew I wouldn't like. After owning so many Beretta 92's over the years - I kinda know what I like and don't like about certain models of the gun...
> 
> So, in the end - got a plain black *Wilson 92G *Brigadier *Tactical*.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I have a Wilson model now, too... I put it off, but kept seeing them on various gun forums. In the end, I couldn't resist


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

firstberetta92G said:


> is the brigadier also a G model?


No, the standard Brig is still a FS.

Right now, only the WIlson version if a G model.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You guys make me drool! :smt082


----------

